# Just curious: most frivolous purchase(s) for your dog



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll start: 

-two rather pricey dog purses/sling when a more affordable one would have been fine
-(possibly) a stroller.

See? Not too bad. Hmmm...but then again, i've only been Gus' mom for less than a year AND was a starving grad student for most of this time so there's still lots of time to be bitten by the crazy shopping bug! 

Anybody else brave enough to own up to this sickness? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

A 500.00 cool pump dryer that I never use!


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

TLR said:


> A 500.00 cool pump dryer that I never use!


Oh no! Ever thought of reselling it?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

A Susan Lanci ultra suede harness, leash and 2 bows with cute little alligators on them for over 250.00, she's worn them twice, but it seems to stain so easily that I don't want her to wear it if we're going to be outside for too long, so I am saving it for when she gets older and is not so rambunctious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We bought a king sized bed so Amy would have more room... but we get to enjoy it too..

I'm so ashamed to admit it...I made Amy, my cocker, a collar from an old tennis necklace, I took in as a customer trade in gold and diamonds were cheaper in the late 90's Gold was $300 an ounce...So Amy was wearing about $1000 in "bling". Today, even at wholesale,I couldn't do it again... 
Heck figured I wasn't doing to wear it, it was sooo 80's...Lol!

After Amy died it sat in a drawer for a couple years until I scrapped it out and made other jewellery out of it...

They have sterling silver dog tags, about $700 total for all five. 

I once did a gold and diamond dog portrait slider to fit on the dog's custom collar... for a champion chow, it was over $7000... (yes it was for the dog to wear),that was 10 years ago when gold was about $800 an ounce... It was a circle of white gold and diamonds, with a yellow gold chow with little diamonds in her collar.

I did a couple of portrait tags in silver with black diamonds of a customer's Cavapoo for $300 each, one for her, one for her fluff...

Portrait rings of different fluff breeds at about $500 each and dog breed thimbles ,but there were all for owners...

Fluff owners love their fluffs. 

I've had customers spend $1000 easily on custom beds and dresses. One spent over $3000 on lead crystal food and water dishes for their fluffs...

When I die I want to come back and one of their fluffs!

As much as I love my fluffs,I wouldn't spend that again,I'd donate to help other fluffs... I think about that everytime I see extravagant spending... I think ..." how many fluffs can I help with that money"...


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> We bought a king sized bed so Amy would have more room... but we get to enjoy it too..
> 
> I'm so ashamed to admit it...I made Amy, my cocker, a collar from an old tennis necklace, I took in as a customer trade in gold and diamonds were cheaper in the late 90's Gold was $300 an ounce...So Amy was wearing about $1000 in "bling". Today, even at wholesale,I couldn't do it again...
> Heck figured I wasn't doing to wear it, it was sooo 80's...Lol!
> ...


WHOA!!! :faint: I love Gus with all my heart but I can't imagine spending that kind of money on him. More power to those who can afford it though.

Gus' breeder showed me pictures of a very spoiled maltese that a customer brought from her a couple of years ago. She spent thousands on doggie couture dresses kept in a specially-built armoire. The fluff even had her own (very pink) bedroom as well. i was awed when I saw the pictures. I wonder if she's an SM member :HistericalSmiley: 

And i second your opinion about wanting to be reincarnated as a maltese. The lucky ones live better than lots of human children do.

And yeah....I can only imagine how much good this kind of money can do when donated to rescues. :blush:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay Michelle that made me laugh! I remodeled my bathroom so I could have a bench and a handheld for dog washing, so I am like Michelle. The next one is the bike basket but it wasn't expensive so not too bad. Honestly I spend more on grooming my pups than I do for myself.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've spent a good bit of money on them which includes 2 strollers, a Kool Pup Dryer, 2 puppy purses, but just recently I bought 2 combs, one for 40.00 and the other for32.00. FOR A COMB!! I buy mine from a Beauty Supply and they cost a couple of dollars each! LOL! If they make my grooming easier than it's worth it!!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont have money to spend frivosly, but if I did I totally would! The most Ive spent is a $20 dog bed from ross and i choked as I spent it lol I have 4 skin babies so its hard to spend on much else.
BUT
My WISH lists include bowls in a stand so her ears wont dunk lol
A stroller for walks (shes lazy after a few minutes and likes to be carried!)
A carseat! She loves rides and my new car is too small for her to sit on my lap anymore.
A new harness dress (working on this one) 
A million super cute bows and her own wardrobe to match.

She deserves to be spoiled 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

By the way, we DID find her bows yesterday! I was making a personalized box for her bows and combs and such (pink and purple of course with her name on it) and they were inside when i pulled it out to put her stuff in.  I still have work to do on it but it can be used lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

This is just the kind of thread that gets me into trouble!
I suddenly discover all kinds of new things that I have been managing to live without, but now suddenly desparately need.
Next thing you know I am googling up a storm with my credit card in my hot little hand!

I am trying to think of something "frivolous"...
It isnt frivolous if it is practical, right? The Snoozer car seat is practical. It keeps them safe. The doggie shampoo that costs more than what I buy at the salon is practical. It makes them easier to groom.
I guess the most frivolous is the Susan Lanci harnesses. I bought matching lavender ones for Daisy and Bunnie. Then I saw a pink one with a daisy on it so of course Daisy had to have that one too. They havent worn them yet because I am afraid to let them wear them outside. They might get dirty. So I guess they arent practical! At least they were on sale.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've spent a good bit of money on them which includes 2 strollers, a Kool Pup Dryer, 2 puppy purses, but just recently I bought 2 combs, one for 40.00 and the other for32.00. FOR A COMB!! I buy mine from a Beauty Supply and they cost a couple of dollars each! LOL! If they make my grooming easier than it's worth it!!


Sorry Deb, i shouldn't have given you the link to the handled greyhound combs. :innocent:

I have a Kool Pup Dryer, nice set of clippers, some nice scissors, stroller, greyhound and Chris Christensen combs. I spend more on their combs, brushes, shampoo's and conditioners then i do on my own. :blush::blush: In fact i took one of their small maden brushes (they have several, so they could spare one for their mommy) and use it for when i'm drying my hair. :HistericalSmiley: Oh, and don't get me started on the dresses and sweaters for these kids! :w00t:


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> I am trying to think of something "frivolous"...
> It isnt frivolous if it is practical, right? The Snoozer car seat is practical. It keeps them safe. The doggie shampoo that costs more than what I buy at the salon is practical. It makes them easier to groom.
> I guess the most frivolous is the Susan Lanci harnesses. I bought matching lavender ones for Daisy and Bunnie. Then I saw a pink one with a daisy on it so of course Daisy had to have that one too. They havent worn them yet because I am afraid to let them wear them outside. They might get dirty. So I guess they arent practical! At least they were on sale.


Lol Kathleen! I like the way you think! 

I just bought Gus the Snoozer car seat a couple of days ago (in fact, it arrived today. Yay!) and it was so hard to swallow the $70 price tag. Now i'm battling the urge to buy the stroller I want which just went on sale for under $100 with free shipping. There's also the pei pod that I've been eyeing......:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know how to answer this question as I really have spent WAY too much money on WAY too much dog stuff we don't need. Both of mine have too much of everything and I really need to get my shopping under control before I go broke. I guess if I had to pick, the most frivolous of my recent purchases would be three fancy Susan Lanci harnesses and leashes for Emma - they are beautiful but they are too fancy for every day wear so she hasn't even worn them once yet. She also has a ton of clothes now but since she has long hair, I hardly put clothes on her or else she mats like crazy - so yeah, I don't know why I buy her clothes but I can't stop. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I got to thinking, when I said "frivelous", that wasn't meant as a negative, I meant that it's not possible at this moment for me... I hope no one took offense to that!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

LilGusDog said:


> Lol Kathleen! I like the way you think!
> 
> I just bought Gus the Snoozer car seat a couple of days ago (in fact, it arrived today. Yay!) and it was so hard to swallow the $70 price tag. Now i'm battling the urge to buy the stroller I want which just went on sale for under $100 with free shipping. There's also the pei pod that I've been eyeing......:smilie_tischkante:


Well the stroller is practical. They have little tiny legs - we can't expect them to walk too far, right?
And the pei pod is totally practical. It will keep Gus warm and snuggly in the winter and protect him from the sun's harmful rays in the summer.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> Lol Kathleen! I like the way you think!
> 
> I just bought Gus the Snoozer car seat a couple of days ago (in fact, it arrived today. Yay!) and it was so hard to swallow the $70 price tag. Now i'm battling the urge to buy the stroller I want which just went on sale for under $100 with free shipping. There's also the pei pod that I've been eyeing......:smilie_tischkante:


The car seat and stroller totally don't count as frivolous purchases! They are both very practical and you will be getting good use out of both so really spending more on getting good quality items is totally justified, in my opinion! 

Hey, speaking of which, can you post a link to the stroller you are talking about?  I can't resist something on sale (what did I tell you about me being a shopaholic??)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> I She also has a ton of clothes now but since she has long hair, I hardly put clothes on her or else she mats like crazy - so yeah, I don't know why I buy her clothes but I can't stop. :smilie_tischkante:


But Nida, when you dress little Emma up in her pretty dresses and share her picture with us you are spreading happiness! She is so beautiful!
You are doing a good deed for mankind! It makes our hearts happy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> But Nida, when you dress little Emma up in her pretty dresses and share her picture with us you are spreading happiness! She is so beautiful!
> You are doing a good deed for mankind! It makes our hearts happy!


Awww! How sweet of you to say. Okay, done - now I feel totally justified in spending ridiculous amounts of money buying her cute outfits :chili:


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Well the stroller is practical. They have little tiny legs - we can't expect them to walk too far, right?
> And the pei pod is totally practical. It will keep Gus warm and snuggly in the winter and protect him from the sun's harmful rays in the summer.


That makes sense! I'm going to use your solid reasoning to convince the fiance that I haven't gone completely crazy. :aktion033:

But you and Nida are very dangerous enablers!! :dancing banana:



Bailey&Me said:


> Hey, speaking of which, can you post a link to the stroller you are talking about?  I can't resist something on sale (what did I tell you about me being a shopaholic??)


Here you go. They just lowered the price yesterday. I want!!! I'm just waiting to see if the Home Goods near me has a stroller for sale like they sometimes do. If not, this'll be Gus' first birthday present. :thumbsup:


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! You guy's malts are living in style! Mine have a stroller, which I also believe is a must have, due their tiny size, and the fact that mine wont walk on leash anyway, its too hot here on the pavement to walk, and its dangerous for a tiny fluff on the ground, they have a madden brush that was WAY more than I have ever spent on a brush for myself, they get bathed with paul mitchells doggy hair line, and they have their little wardrobes, which I get mostly from ebay, so they were good deals. The one CRAZY thing I am looking into getting is having custom made real fur coats for them, as I NEVER want them to feel cold. Animal pelts are actually really affordable...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> That makes sense! I'm going to use your solid reasoning to convince the fiance that I haven't gone completely crazy. :aktion033:
> 
> But you and Nida are very dangerous enablers!! :dancing banana:
> 
> ...


$89! Looks like a GREAT deal to me! I'm a huge fan of HomeGoods, by the way...a lot of Bailey's sweaters and jackets and their beds and toys are from there! I go almost weekly...did you know they allow dogs? So I usually take Bailey or Emma or both with me! I've only ever seen one stroller on sale there and it was the one I was telling you I have (but I bought it from Ebay for less than $50 and it was a lot more than that in the store).


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> $89! Looks like a GREAT deal to me! I'm a huge fan of HomeGoods, by the way...a lot of Bailey's sweaters and jackets and their beds and toys are from there! I go almost weekly...did you know they allow dogs? So I usually take Bailey or Emma or both with me! I've only ever seen one stroller on sale there and it was the one I was telling you I have (but I bought it from Ebay for less than $50 and it was a lot more than that in the store).


Yup! HomeGoods was actually the first place where I saw dogs in a stroller! And they were two adorable malts! I think i've seen a PetGear stroller on sale there before. Didn't really look at the price though. I'm gonna take a look tomorrow but honestly, the deal on the Gen7Pets stroller just seems too good to pass up.

When you take your two in with you, do you use their stroller or just let em walk?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I just got Steve some doggie cologne! He gets a bath every week, but now he can smell like flowers EVERY day in between!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LilGusDog said:


> Yup! HomeGoods was actually the first place where I saw dogs in a stroller! And they were two adorable malts! I think i've seen a PetGear stroller on sale there before. Didn't really look at the price though. I'm gonna take a look tomorrow but honestly, the deal on the Gen7Pets stroller just seems too good to pass up.
> 
> When you take your two in with you, do you use their stroller or just let em walk?


I wish I would see more dogs in HomeGoods when I take mine! I hardly ever do...but I know they allow them as I have been taking mine for years. I have a crate pad type bed that I put in the cart for Bailey and he lays there quietly and loves getting attention from people. When I take Emma by herself, I usually carry her or put her in a sling bag...she has a tendency to be more vocal so I want her right by me so I can get her to stop if she starts to feel the urge to bark! If I have them both with me, I usually put Emma in her Sturdibag in the cart, with the flaps pulled back so she can see out. 

Good luck with your stroller search. Hope you can find some good stuff at HomeGoods...now I think I'll make a trip over there tomorrow too :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, Some of you have spent more on your fluffs than I spend in a year on everything I need!


----------



## Singingtiger1500 (Aug 4, 2016)

I know this post is a couple of years old, but I'm just now seeing it!  Probably the most frivolous purchase I made was Cricket's stroller. She has the petzip monogram in tan. I got it on eBay for what I thought was a pretty good deal ($149.99 and free shipping.) I had seen it on other websites for over $200.00! I don't use it much, but sometimes my parents and I go to a big outdoor flea market and she goes in her stroller!

Not a frivolous purchase, but when Cricket was a baby, she had to have surgery to fix her liver shunt. I had just lost a healthy yorkie at 16 weeks old due to aspiration pneumonia. I had wanted a yorkie for a while, so getting a second yorkie and finding out she was sick was difficult and I didn't want to loose another one, so my mom and I sold our Volkswagen Beetle convertible ( it was a car that we had fun driving around town in) to help pay for her surgery. I hope to own another one someday.  

I :heart: my Cricket


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Spending money on the dogs, eh? :blush::innocent:

Well, this is a subject that I think I qualify as an "over achiever" 

I have about a dozen carriers, 3 strollers at the moment...but that's because I've given a few away. A room full of clothes and accessories!! All of my dogs have Susan Lanci harnesses and they wear them! In fact I just got Ava a new one to match her purple stroller :blush:

I have an area set up with a utility sink, cabinet for supplies and a dog grooming table for their baths. I also have a small home made photography studio with different back grounds. Tons of dog beds and blankets, bowls, etc.

So when I think of something I may have bought that I really didn't need???....it may have been Ava's "real" mink coat. ...but hey...every diva needs a mink, don't they?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Spending money on the dogs, eh? :blush::innocent:
> 
> 
> 
> So when I think of something I may have bought that I really didn't need???....it may have been Ava's "real" mink coat. ...but hey...every diva needs a mink, don't they?


Yes...every diva needs a mink coat! 

I'm just waiting on Mika's to be finished so all 3 girls match :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Wooha! :blink:

Can you fur-parents adopt me and my Sophie?

The most expensive purchase I've made for Sophie was her carrier (she's only been using as an place to burrow). 

The vast majority of dog items I have, were either heavily discounted (99%+ off) or given to me for free (via product reviews).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Yes...every diva needs a mink coat!
> 
> I'm just waiting on Mika's to be finished so all 3 girls match :thumbsup:


Ah Ha!!! we are so much alike!!! :blush::aktion033: :innocent:


----------

